# vider la corbeille avec des éléments verrouillés



## sgb1985 (28 Avril 2009)

bonjour à tous .
un autre petit souci, j'ai des éléments verrouillés -dont je veux me débarrasser- dans la corbeille, et à chaque fois que je veux la vider il me dit " impossible de vider la corbeille car"..."est verrouillé. Pour vider complètement la corbeille, y compris les éléments verrouillés, appuyez sur la touche option tout en sélectionnant vider la corbeille".
je ne sais pas comment faire car je ne connais pas la touche "option"...


----------



## marc-book (28 Avril 2009)

salut

Faudrait p'tet savoir comment ou pourquoi elle est verrouillée !! puis la dévérouiller.
?? sélectionnes le fichier >> &#63743;+I >> propriétaire et autorisation>>détail >> proprio >> lecture et écriture ?? ç'est p'tet dans le genre 

sinon ici la réponse 

essaye la touche option avec les lettres de ton clavier ... surprise (quand tu tapes du texte)


----------



## sgb1985 (28 Avril 2009)

la touche alt chez moi ne fait pas "option" je suis aller voir dans les raccourcis ils ne me proposent pas....


----------



## marc-book (28 Avril 2009)

la touche alt EST la touche option

sais tu pourquoi tes fichiers sont verrouillés ?


----------



## sgb1985 (28 Avril 2009)

dans les parametres ils le disent aussi mais quand je clique et que j'ai alt enfoncé il ne sa passe rien....


----------



## marc-book (28 Avril 2009)

paramètres ?? koitessdonc ?

Sais tu pourquoi tes fichiers sont verrouillées ?


----------



## sgb1985 (28 Avril 2009)

j'ai réussi à les dévérouillés dans les informations. mais c'est dans les préférences système où ils disent bien que alt c'est option mais ça ne fait rien...


----------



## marc-book (28 Avril 2009)

.. donc ta corbeille se vide  (?)


----------



## sgb1985 (28 Avril 2009)

maintenant oui merci


----------



## pascalformac (28 Avril 2009)

et c'est quoi ces fichiers verrouillés?

il y a souvent de bonnes raisons pour ce statut
( entre autre pour eviter de virer des fichiers utiles à l'OS)


----------



## LeProf (29 Avril 2009)

pour vider la corbeille le plus simplement possible, sans passer par les fenêtres d'information des fichiers verrouillés, il suffit de maintenir la touche ALT enfoncée en même temps que l'on vide la corbeille avec la souris.

Voilà


----------



## melissa55 (15 Septembre 2010)

La touche ALT .. Magnifique, elle vide la corbeille meme avec des fichiers verrouilles ... TOPPPPP


----------

